# SALE: $2 off Formed of Clay: historical paranormal set in ancient Egypt



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

Hi folks:

I've been here since September but only ever put threads up for my mainstream fiction. Recently, I noticed that my historical about Anne Boleyn has been outselling all the others combined, so I figured I might as well promote it a bit. It seems her name and legend still have people enthralled.

So if you're not sick of Anne Boleyn and feel like throwing down another dollar, you can grab up Pray for Reign from Amazon (the cover links right there) or at Smashwords, BN, Diesel, Kobo, etc.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/36509

And: coming in March is my new novella Formed of Clay. I can't wait till next week to give you a taste.

thanks for checking me out. See y'all next week.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi there, Thea, and congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm looking forward to reading it, Thea, I love Anne Boleyn stories and I recently read another of your books, so I'm sure I'll enjoy this too.

Mel


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks you two. I feel very supported here at KB


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

Strangely enough Pray for Reign sells like crazy in the UK. thanks you guys, who are buying it. It's sort of old fashioned historical in that it's as accurate as I could make it and still tell a story.

just 99cents! if you don't like it, you've lost a cup of coffee. grin


----------



## SuzanneTyrpak (Aug 10, 2010)

I bought *Formed of Clay* and look forward to reading it.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

yikes. a purchase by the master. thanks Suzanne. I'm nervous, but I'm thrilled to bits too.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Very cool-- I'll have to get it for my wife.  She finds the time period fascinating.  She works with Elizabeth George who has written about England a lot and they're heading over to Europe later this year on a book recce.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

that's very thoughtful of you, bob. thanks for visiting. What would you say she is looking forward to the most on the trip?


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm thrilled to say Pray is selling. I even sold a few at BN. wow. either it's the name: anne boleyn or the price tag. either way, I'm not complaining

thanks to all who bought.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm shopping my Egyptian novel today. I don't think i I have a separate thread for it because I hate to bog down the thread; we disappear quickly enough as it is.

anywhooo.. Formed of Clay is set in ancient Egypt and so far, it's getting good reviews from readers on Smashwords. No one has reviewed it on amazon yet, but it IS still very new and fledgling

sample it and see if it's your cuppa


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

Formed of Clay is slowly building an audience. I'd be happy if you'd sample. If you like ancient Egypt and stories of betrayal, this might be the novella for you. I'm hearing positive things from readers, although no amazon reviews yet: just Smashwords.

Check it out:

http://www.amazon.com/Formed-Clay-ancient-betrayal-ebook/dp/B004PVSOZS/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_2

from the novella:

He wanted justice black as shade, and sure as death.

They were strangely deep feelings for a ten-year-old to fathom, stranger still, that he could articulate them clearly at all, but fury settled into his organs and twisted them into a hate he'd never felt before. Some part of himself felt broken off, and Sentu wondered if he looked up at the thatched ceilings, would he be able to see that shadowed part lingering there before dissipating like smoke through the crevices.

Someone was speaking. Yes. His father. He tried to offer respectful attention but all he saw as he looked into the almond colored skin and black eyes crouched next to him was a face so unlike his that he finally understood. Fellahin. That's what he was. Poor mud digging class born to do nothing but turn the fetid land into some sort of substance, to fish the waters, to drink from the edges of the Nile, braving the beasts within as they waited for their supper.

"Sentu, did you hear me?" the man was saying. "Did you hear me say it doesn't matter to us?"

He stood there trembling, the limestone walls threatened to fall in. This man. This man was not his father. That's what he was saying.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

Formed of Clay has received some good ratings on Goodreads and Smash, but alas, no reviews yet on Amazon. Feel free to sample and let me know what you think.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

I have a spanky new cover and I'm thrilled to bits with it!


----------



## jared8brock (Apr 15, 2011)

The cover is quite interesting. What about the cost of "FORMED OF CLAY"?


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

thanks for the comments about the cover. I'm pleased with it. In answer to your question: Formed of clay is 99cents. Thanks so much for asking


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

sales are slow for this one, but I feel confident they'll pick up. After all, Formed of clay is only 99cents


----------



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

Ancient Egyptian novels - that sounds like something I'd love to read!


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

hey thanks for peeking into my thread. I did put the modifiers in the wrong spot, didn't I? oops. trying to save characters didn't work in this case.

Or maybe you're just telling me you've decided to sample. I hope so. and I hope you like it. In any case, thanks for giving me a chance.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

Just got a really great review from Sammy Sutton on Formed of Clay. Pretty stoked about it.

You can read it on Amazon (5 stars) or her http://sammywrites.blogspot.com/2011/04/sammys-review-of-formed-of-clay-by-thea.html.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

got me a cool review from a reader at the UK Formed of Clay page. My first for this novella over there. Feel free to check it out. I'm pretty happy with it.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/product-reviews/B004PVSOZS/ref=cm_cr_dp_all_summary?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

* #31 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > History > Ancient > Egypt
getting there....

feel free to check it out and sample. http://www.amazon.com/Formed-Clay-ancient-betrayal-ebook/dp/B004PVSOZS/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_2


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

It's still holding its own at 5 star reviews.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

So far, i'm happy to say I've sold 104 copies of Formed of Clay, a novella set in ancient egypt and 1014 copies of pray for reign: an Anne Boleyn novel

way more than i believed i could. thanks


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

You can enter to win a copy of FOC from this website just by commenting on the review. the draw is today (I think)

http://tracyriva.com/

You can also just pop on over to amazon for a copy.








http://www.amazon.com/Formed-Clay-novella-betrayal-ebook/dp/B004PVSOZS/


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

Hi all:

Excuse the bump. No news on this quarter, but check out the other threads!


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

Just a little bump. I believe I'll have an ad come out on Red Adept tomorrow. looking forward to seeing if it nets me any sales.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

I have an interview up over at Simon Royle's place. Plus most of my books are on sale at Smashwords
http://www.simon-royle.com/2011/07/03/indieview-with-thea-atkinson-author-of-formed-of-clay/
http://theaatkinson.wordpress.com


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm stoked to see that FORMED OF CLAY is selling at least one a day so far for the last 10 days. Yippee. Thanks everyone who has given this little novella a chance.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

despite good ranking, FOC is not nonfic. grin. I obviously added the wrong category, so I changed it to fiction/paranormal/historical. I know it'll affect my ranking negatively but at least it'll be in a category closer to what it is.

thanks for checking it out. At 99cents, it's a steal, really.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm stoked to say I've sold a copy for each day of this month so far. Thanks to everyone who gave it a chance


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

A new review in the UK for Formed of Clay. 4 stars ending with this quote: "overall it was a good, intelligent read and I'd happily look at other works by this author. "

I think I'll take it. grin

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Formed-novella-betrayal-ancient-ebook/dp/B004PVSOZS/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1314325648&sr=1-2


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

Don't forget that Formed of Clay is just 99cents!


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

Formed of Clay has 4 5star reviews on Amazon.com and it's just 99cents

=====================================================

More than anything, young Sentu wants to learn the new letters of Pharaoh Menes's court. Born of lowly fellahin stock, he believes his acceptance into the priesthood for study must surely be a miracle of his ka--only those borne of a higher caste are afforded such privilege.

Or so he believes.

He soon learns that not all is as holy as it appears in the privileged world of scribes and priests .

The acolytes suffer under the tutelage of Hozat, the High Priest: ritual sacrifices involve more than mere beasts, they involve anyone who stands in Hozat's way to ultimate power. Though Sentu is at first spared much of the darkest of Hozat's secrets, he soon realizes he cannot escape the fate of his ka forever.

When Pharaoh conquers Nubia and takes hostage that land's powerful sorceress, Sentu's own world crashes around him, and he has to discover whether justice is more important than forgiveness.

Formed of Clay is a study of betrayal and absolution within the rich world of ancient Egyptian mythology.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks to all who have given this novella a chance. it's started selling consistently and has started to show reviews on goodreads as well. I have 7 reviews there while Amazon only shows 4. Please do sample. You might be surprised.

http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/10615820-formed-of-clay


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

have you read the reviews? Check out the link in the next post on goodreads.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm pleased to say Formed of Clay has been holding its own in the UK for about a month. I'm pretty happy with that. I do hope you'll opt to give this little novella a chance. If you like ancient Egypt, betrayal, sacrifice, and mythology, you might like this.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Formed-Clay-ancient-betrayal-ebook/dp/B004PVSOZS/

http://www.amazon.com/Formed-Clay-ancient-betrayal-ebook/dp/B004PVSOZS/


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

Bit by bit, this little novella gains for me each month and I'm so happy to see it find some audience. It was even mentioned in the Red Adept review of Throwing clay Shadows, so it must have some little thing going for it.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Formed-Clay-ancient-betrayal-ebook/dp/B004PVSOZS/

http://www.amazon.com/Formed-Clay-ancient-betrayal-ebook/dp/B004PVSOZS/

http://redadeptreviews.com/throwing-clay-shadows-by-thea-atkinson/


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

Just a quick adjustment for the big news! FOC is Book of the Day at Ereader News Today! I'm thrilled to say it's now hit #25 in historical fiction, a category that's been eluding me since I published it.

Even better? I'm number 25 and Diana Gabaldon is number 26. woooooot!

so excited.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

After ENT posted Formed of Clay as its BOTD, it went as far in the US as 506 in the kindle store. pretty durn exciting for a gal from the sticks.

It has a new review today in the UK. 4 stars. thanks to Bob for an articulate review


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

That's great, Thea! I'll go in and "like" it!

Dana Taylor


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

hey, thanks Dana!


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

Got a pretty cool 4 star review this week from 'Bob'. Pretty happy with it as always. Any time a reader takes a few minutes to say they enjoyed the book, I'm always agog with gratitude. He called it a 'd#mn good story"

I'll take that.

click the cover below to sample it. It's still on sale for .99cents


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

Hi All:


News Flash! Well for me, at least: REd Adept reviews just posted a review for Formed of Clay at 4.25. Not too shabby. I'm pleased with that. Now, to scour the MS again for some pesky proofing bits.


Formed of Clay isn't 99cents any longer, but it's still getting pretty decent reviews. I had notice that RedAdept Reviews will be reviewing it on Nov 9. Not sure what's going to come of that; I hadn't submitted it, but rather it must have been picked up when it was listed on ENT for 99cents.

Here's hoping it's a decent one: they scare (impress) me over there. grin.

I'll post the link when it hits.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

Formed of Clay review at Red Adept

http://redadeptreviews.com/formed-of-clay-by-thea-atkinson/#more-6928

4.25 stars. not too shabby.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

Well, all I can say this week is that I'm offering a deal on my blog.

Basically, if you subscribe and I get to 100 by Christmas, I'm giving away a total ebook package. Formed of Clay is in the package. It has 6 reviews with an average of 5 stars on Amazon.

http://theaatkinson.wordpress.com/2011/11/11/do-you-want-to-win-ebooks-help-me-build-my-blog/,


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

Formed of Clay went on sale at Amazon for 99cents because that's the price stuck at Kobo until the floodgate opening from Smashwords sets the price at 1.99. If you thought of trying it out, you might want to grab it now.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

FYI: Formed of Clay is back at 1.99, but it would still be great if you could at least sample.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

very nice 4 star review for Clay to share this morning

http://www.amazon.com/Formed-novella-betrayal-ancient-ebook/product-reviews/B004PVSOZS/ref=cm_cr_pr_top_recent?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=0&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

Formed of Clay on Goodreads
http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/10615820-formed-of-clay


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

I set a small goal of selling 30 of these before the end of the year. I'm so so close. Just 7 away. Thanks to everyone who has given it a chance so far


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

Formed of Clay made someone's top 5 for 2011!

http://www.jennascribbles.com/books-and-ebooks/my-top-reads-of-2011/

Plus, I just wanted to thanks those who helped me reach my goal of selling 30 Formed of Clays in one month. I sold 33 in the US and 44 in the UK for Dec. You guys rock. Thanks a heap for giving it a chance.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

Formed of Clay fell onto JAScibbles top 5 reads as I mentioned last week, and it received a small cover tweak.

What do you think?


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

Top 20 this week in historical fantasy for FOC. Woot!

7 reviews with an average of 4.7 stars

http://www.amazon.com/Formed-novella-betrayal-ancient-ebook/dp/B004PVSOZS/


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

Spent a little time putting together a fun video for Formed of Clay. Feel free to comment.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HBqye3UnFzI&feature


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

See what Goodreads readers are saying about it:

http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/10615820-formed-of-clay#other_reviews


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

Formed of Clay keeps a quiet ranking, but I'm still a fan. PLUS: It's $1 off at Amazon

http://www.amazon.com/Formed-Clay-ancient-betrayal-ebook/dp/B004PVSOZS/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_2

More than anything, young Sentu wants to learn the new letters of Pharaoh Menes's court. Born of lowly fellahin stock, he believes his acceptance into the priesthood for study must surely be a miracle of his ka--only those borne of a higher caste are afforded such privilege.

Or so he believes.

He soon learns that not all is as holy as it appears in the privileged world of scribes and priests .

The acolytes suffer under the tutelage of Hozat, the High Priest: ritual sacrifices involve more than mere beasts, they involve anyone who stands in Hozat's way to ultimate power. Though Sentu is at first spared much of the darkest of Hozat's secrets, he soon realizes he cannot escape the fate of his ka forever.

When Pharaoh conquers Nubia and takes hostage that land's powerful sorceress, Sentu's own world crashes around him, and he has to discover whether justice is more important than forgiveness.

Formed of Clay is a study of betrayal and absolution within the rich world of ancient Egyptian mythology.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

You may not have noticed that Amazon is discounting Formed of Clay to 1.99. I'm not sure when they'll set it 2.99 again, as it should shift on BN soon.

Meantime, why not sample? The link is on the cover.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

Maybe a live sample?

I want justice black as shade, and sure as death. My father tells me he and his wife are not my parents, and I am filled with a fury that sets me to trembling as I stand before them. I want to call down Seth to dismember and scatter the man's body that sired, then abandoned me. 

"You came to us straight from your birth," my foster father tells me, trying to soften the blow. "She was young, too young." He touches the woman I call mother. She is thin, graceful while he is sturdily built, almost too sturdy for a man of wisdom within Pharaoh Menes's court. Both of them are the color of the brief bit of skin that surrounds the almond, and while almonds are prized here in Kamt for their oil, I suspect my more base hue of Nile mud reveals my true worth. I wonder how many men have guessed my heritage, how many women, and how often they have tormented my parents with the knowledge that I come from fellahin stock.

I feel shame over the thick sludge that devalues the blood that, until today, I believed as pure as myrrh perfume.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

Actually featured on Addicted to Ebooks. Thanks Victorine

http://addictedtoebooks.com/node/514


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

A series of short snippets from reviews on Amazon. Thanks to all who have read Formed of Clay. I hope you'll take a chance and sample.

"This book will have you upon the first page. Let your imagination fly and enjoy the trip."
"The author creates a fascinating dark tale that weaves together mythology, and Egyptian history into a spellbinding story as modern as it is ancient. The ending will surprise even the most astute. "

"The author has created characters that haunt you with their sheer human-ness. Even the most villainous men and women have reasons for their evil and manipulate everyone around them to get what they want."

"Her descriptions can be so realistic at time, that you will find yourself feeling the characters pain or getting goose bumps(seriously)."


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

I was excited to see a new review of Formed of Clay this morning. 5 stars and very articulate, I thought about it's foibles as well as some praise.

feel free to take a peek.

http://www.amazon.com/Formed-novella-betrayal-ancient-ebook/product-reviews/B004PVSOZS/ref=cm_cr_dp_synop?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=0&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending#RJ00HGKAJXXX2

"Overall, I'd give Formed of Clay five stars. It was a dark page turner that always hinted at redemption, but in a way that until you reached the end you'd have no idea of the outcome."


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

If you enjoy novels set in Egypt you might enjoy this novella.

http://viewbook.at/B004PVSOZS


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

.99c summer sale on Formed of Clay. $2 off for a limited time.

http://www.amazon.com/Formed-Clay-ancient-betrayal-ebook/dp/B004PVSOZS/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_2


----------

